# Recommend me a 7 string song in drop a



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2010)

gogogo.

although preferbally something on the tech death side. and not suicide silence please. nothing against them, i just would prefer something more on the older-school death side that doesnt have breakdowns.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jun 28, 2010)

Check out some of Nile's stuff, that should keep you busy
they dont use 7's but they tune just as low so you should be ok


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 28, 2010)

ya i know but im looking for something that i can also play their solos in without detuning a single string to accomadate their song. and weirding my guitar out


----------



## Solstafir (Jun 28, 2010)

I was playing some American Head Charge yesterday "Just So You Know".
I've no idea how I remembered their existence


----------



## Duke318 (Jun 28, 2010)

Keith Merrow - Abducted


----------



## apiss (Jun 28, 2010)

^ 
This. I was about to suggest this one as well


----------



## tbird11 (Jun 28, 2010)

Any Nile stuff, really fun to play imo with some interesting different solo's.

EDIT - I should of read all the posts properly, it was the first band mentioned by metal sam.
It's cool stuff none the less and deserves a second mention.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 28, 2010)

Anything by Whitechapel is Drop A, not so tech death but somewhat death anyway


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jun 28, 2010)

Ishan said:


> Anything by Whitechapel is Drop A, not so tech death but somewhat death anyway



Yeah, this was going to be my suggestion as it definitely fits that not-breakdowny-like-Suicide-Silence-bill. Their songs are a lot of fun to play


----------



## Metalus (Jun 28, 2010)

Distanced by Dissonance by Painted In Exile. That song is played in Drop A on 7s


----------



## harvested (Jun 28, 2010)

check out the last album of the swedish death band BLOODBATH \m/ 
they play 6ers in drop A, but it sounds... AWSOME...


----------



## cypher858 (Jun 28, 2010)

whitechapels songs are a lot of fun to play...

umm anything by keith merrow, just play it in drop A even though he doesnt play them in drop A for the most part...

a couple periphery songs are just a half step off... icarus lives being a good example

idk theres a lot of stuff out there.


----------



## Guamskyy (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe some Oceano? Volumes if you have ever heard of them, they tune to drop A on a 6 string than leave the high B and E, so it would be AEADF#BE.


----------



## ncbrock (Jun 28, 2010)

possession- whitechapel. One of their bests IMO


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 28, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Distanced by Dissonance by Painted In Exile. That song is played in Drop A on 7s



This. But there are some breakdowns, but to me, PIE pulls them off.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 28, 2010)

+1 to American Head Charge  Not my usual style of music but entertaining when I want to tone it down a bit.

Sybreed plays in drop A#, not super techy though. Umm In Flames and Dino Cazares (Fear Factory, Brujeria, Asesino) are obvious ones to me. 

And of course check out Mycelia (MYCELIA // NEW EVERYTHING! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads) for some of the sickest jazziest shit ever  They play 7s in drop A, email them for tabs


----------



## Steve08 (Jun 28, 2010)

Anything by Blotted Science.

And yes, all Nile is in drop A on 6 strings so you can easily play it on 7s, and two Periphery songs I know are in drop G# so a half-step below, The Walk and Icarus Lives. Don't know if there are any others.


----------



## Tawm (Jun 29, 2010)

Steve08 said:


> Anything by Blotted Science.


----------



## UltimaWeapon (Jun 29, 2010)

Some Scar Symmetry songs are in drop A as well...


----------



## Arterial (Jun 29, 2010)

Metalus said:


> Distanced by Dissonance by Painted In Exile. That song is played in Drop A on 7s


Really? :O
I assumed PIE played all their songs in drop C.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jun 29, 2010)

If you're playing a 7 string in drop A, you can play any song as long as it doesn't use some sort of special tuning. If it's in E standard just ignore the 7th string, and if it's in drop D or drop C or something just play it in drop A, it'll sound the same just a bit lower...that being said I recommend you check out anything by Keith Merrow, Periphery, The Faceless, Whitechapel, or Born of Osiris.


----------

